# perch and crappie in/around lansing??



## rookie517 (Jan 26, 2012)

i already had a thread on trying to find crappie a while ago, but wish we(lansing and surrounding areas) had more places to find them. anyone know of any places? and what about perch? seems to me like theyre even harder to find!  anyone know of any places in or around lansing to find these guys, seeing as everything else is closed! 

ive sldo heard of narrow lake to have crappie, anyone know if this is true, and if so, info please.. :evil: thanks.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Narrow Lake is a really good crappie lake.. I grew up on it! You can fish pretty close to the launch and catch them all day. 


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## rookie517 (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks jeff, i shall try it out!  cant wait, been itchin to fish!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

rookie517 said:


> thanks jeff, i shall try it out!  cant wait, been itchin to fish!


You make it out yet?


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

I heard the other day that Sleepy Hollow State park has crappie but i have never seen any come out of there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rookie517 (Jan 26, 2012)

no i havnt made it out.  

and yesvstarbr, ive also heard sleepy hollow has crappie, and same here, havnt ever seen any myself.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

check ice forums.all these have crappie.duck has some very nice perch:yikes:


----------



## steve54 (Jan 3, 2012)

jeffthedj said:


> Narrow Lake is a really good crappie lake.. I grew up on it! You can fish pretty close to the launch and catch them all day.
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV



So do u mean eaton county narrow lake near spring port? Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

steve54 said:


> So do u mean eaton county narrow lake near spring port? Thanks
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Probably one of the premier lakes in the areas for crappie would be Morrison Lake near Saranac. The last couple times have not been that impressive. Perch I would try Duck lake in Springport in Eaton County. Park lake has perch but they are little.


----------



## steve54 (Jan 3, 2012)

jeffthedj said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


Thanks Jeff I drive by it every day as I head to duck


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

rookie517 said:


> i already had a thread on trying to find crappie a while ago, but wish we(lansing and surrounding areas) had more places to find them. anyone know of any places? and what about perch? seems to me like theyre even harder to find!  anyone know of any places in or around lansing to find these guys, seeing as everything else is closed!
> 
> ive sldo heard of narrow lake to have crappie, anyone know if this is true, and if so, info please.. :evil: thanks.


You are overlooking some of the best crappie and perch fishing around by not trying the Grand river from lansing to dimondale there is good crappies in the brush and downed trees along the whole river system also check out the bayous and chanels there is great gills in there too


----------



## jruizjhc (Mar 31, 2012)

Agreed gum ball bill I love fishing that area!!


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

jruizjhc said:


> Agreed gum ball bill I love fishing that area!!


Lake Ovid, according to a few sites I checked out the other day, is a good crappie lake.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rookie517 (Jan 26, 2012)

i just heard about the gravel pit behind total firearms on cedar. supposed to have good crappie fishing too! not sure it theyd be ok to eat, caught some bass out of there and they were kind of blind in the eyes...any clue?? DISEASE?


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

rookie517 said:


> i already had a thread on trying to find crappie a while ago, but wish we(lansing and surrounding areas) had more places to find them. anyone know of any places? and what about perch? seems to me like theyre even harder to find!  anyone know of any places in or around lansing to find these guys, seeing as everything else is closed!
> 
> ive sldo heard of narrow lake to have crappie, anyone know if this is true, and if so, info please.. :evil: thanks.


Hey rook. Take alook at my web page it will give you a little info about Morrison lake. Lakesidestoremorrisonlake.webs.com. 
Hope to see you out here.


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

Sleepy Hollow (Lake Ovid) does have crappies in it. Hit it at the right time and you can do well. Good eaters anyways, I've never caught any past 13" though. Been there twice so far this year with minimal results. Water surface temp was still 56 as of 2 weeks ago. Recent warm rains may have raised that up a bit. Hoping to get back tomorrow. I also normally get easy limits of 8" plus Gills in the spring once they hit their beds. Good luck.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

rookie517 said:


> i already had a thread on trying to find crappie a while ago, but wish we(lansing and surrounding areas) had more places to find them. anyone know of any places? and what about perch? seems to me like theyre even harder to find!  anyone know of any places in or around lansing to find these guys, seeing as everything else is closed!
> 
> ive sldo heard of narrow lake to have crappie, anyone know if this is true, and if so, info please.. :evil: thanks.


This might help you find some waters to fish. I put this together a little while ago.

Michigan&#8217;s Best Crappie Waters

Michigan&#8217;s Best Sunfish Waters

Michigan&#8217;s Best Yellow Perch Waters


----------

